# Which cable for ultra short RCAs



## Kazimir (Dec 11, 2010)

So I have been reading a ton on this and it seems like the consensus is to use
Gepco 61801 for RCAs. With that said, most of my runs are 5-8 inches and contain 2 sharp bends. Can this cable support that flexibility or is there better?

Also, for properly shielded and drained and .... cables which wires are needed from which cable.

1x TRS->2x Male RCAs [8in](Computer to MS-8)
4x Single RCA Cables [5-8 in] (MS-8 to JL HD600/4)
1x RCA->2xRCA [20in] (MS-8 to JL HD750/1) This cable will be within 2 inches of power

Since my cable lengths are so short, I would be willing to pay up to like $5 a foot if needed for quality shielding and FLEXIBILITY.

Also, just for reference, I have seas lotus reference speakers so I want something that has 0 interference cause they will pick it up.

Lastly, planning on using locking RCA connectors, is this necessary. I kind of figure with all the vibrations in the trunk better safe than sorry.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

if you are talking about 5" jumpers. two pieces of wire twisted together will work. you are not gonna pick up noise at those lengths.


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

I have been using Mogami W2534 Neglex Quad cable and I have never been happier.
Mogami Wire & Cable Corp. Mogami W2534 Neglex Quad Microphone Cable Bulk Audio Cable at Markertek.com
MOGAMI® - Neglex Quad Cables
Gepco and Canare both make great cables too. For such short runs you really can't go wrong with any of them.


----------

